# [Guide] Enable CRT animation in Jelly Bean on the N7



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Noticed none of the current builds have the CRT animation enabled, thought I'd share how to turn it on. Please note that it is at times a bit buggy. For me it works about 8 out of 10 times.

What it is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zFwpb_LDHQ​
(*Please note that I tried to use RootzWiki links for the tools, but could not find any*)

*Note: 1 - This will work on any device and on any version of Android back to GB. (Obviously the Nexus specific tools wont work on anything other than the Nexus)

Note 2 - You will have to redo this every time you update your rom. *

Here's the quick rundown -

First, you'll have to pull the framework-res.apk from your tablet.

This can be done via adb, but the easiest way would be to either use WugFresh's Nexus Root Toolkit or mskips Google Nexus 7 TOOLKIT.

When asked what file to pull, type in "/system/framework/framework-res.apk" (without quotes)

Once you have that pulled, install this tool: http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1432152

Follow the directions on how to use it in the thread.

Once you have decompiled the apk, you'll want to edit the "files-to-edit\framework-res.apk\res\values\bools.xml" file.

The value you want to change in the bools value is the "<bool name="config_animateScreenLights">true</bool>" change "true" to "false". I reccommend downloading Notepad++ to edit.

Make sure you save it. Once saved, recompile the apk using the tool you install, then create an update zip (I renamed mine to crtanimation.zip for ease).

Reboot into recovery, flash the zip, reboot.

Tada!


----------



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome, thanks a lot! Worked Great!

One edit to your post. You need a "\" between "values\bools.xml"

One thing I ran into. The editor wouldn't recompile unless it was in a folder with one word in my root directory(i.e. C:\Framework1)


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Xentar712 said:


> Awesome, thanks a lot! Worked Great!
> 
> One edit to your post. You need a "\" between "values\bools.xml"
> 
> One thing I ran into. The editor wouldn't recompile unless it was in a folder with one word in my root directory(i.e. C:\Framework1)


Thanks!

That's odd about the directory issue...I had none at all.


----------



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's odd about the directory issue...I had none at all.


Might be a Win 7x64 thing. Judging from the forum for the tool, people had all sorts of random ways of fixing errors they had. That's the trouble with batch files sometimes.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Xentar712 said:


> Might be a Win 7x64 thing. Judging from the forum for the tool, people had all sorts of random ways of fixing errors they had. That's the trouble with batch files sometimes.


Could be, although I'm on W7 x64 as well, haha


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Updated OP with a demo video


----------

